# Transfer box kerfoooukt!!



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Evening Guys,:sadwavey:

I dont really have the time to go into it now but it looks like my GTR is stuck in rear drive, no power is going to the front wheels, and the Transfer box is the suspected culprit! the po has been using one of these Grid dancer torque converters, and apparently Mark at Abbey has ripped into these devises as the cause of the problems! So be warned!!...:runaway:

Anyhow need to know whats needed to replace the internals and most importantly availability! 

I'm Gutted..... its just one thing after another!! :bawling:

Thanks in advance,

Steve


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

just bolt on another TX box - pop up a wanted thread.

I think that would be a lot cheaper than fixing yours


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

I think the prob being its an R34 GTR and their transfer boxs are pretty rare on their own in the for sale section!

I know Andy has been looking for a while now.

bob


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> I think the prob being its an R34 GTR and their transfer boxs are pretty rare on their own in the for sale section!
> 
> I know Andy has been looking for a while now.
> 
> bob


Nail on head!!

Also not a big fan of secondhand! it might be cheaper 1st time round but normally more expensive in the long run!!

apparently its not that difficult a job! just concerned, as with everything else, its getting the parts thats gona be the issue!! again!!!!!...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

You can probably repair it with little effort.

There was a vid on the net of a skyline with a grid dancer set to 50 50. He revved up, side stepped the clutch and blow the front diff out the housing.

Hence my design not working like that.

Good luck with the fix.


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

Well I live in Japan, still it took 3 weeks just for all bearings to arrive, rebuid cost me 80,000JPY with the parts, the clutch pack was also resequenced, or what the Japanese call a (Drag - Circuit) Tune was done. Rebuild is the way to go, because you will always wonder, if the used set up will be up to par. Sure enough the moment you decide its good to go and give it the foot, it'll break. Besides on the rebuild you can resequence the Clutch pack which is well worth it.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well we have supplied a few of these of late and 6 speed boxes

either contact RK Tuning - ron may have one

or pm me and i can source


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Rons not got one i have asked!!!!


----------



## Steveline (Oct 6, 2010)

Good news (well kind of!) my Box was sent down to Ron via Neilo (Carbon race car thread!) and they have confirmed the clutch packs are the reason no power is being transferred to the front wheels, well and truely worn, the remains of the fluid which was left around the pack was black and the burnt clutch material was stuck to everything.

The clutch pack will be replaced with one of Neil's/Ron's super doper race proven bespoke upgrades, rebuilt and sent back sometime next week. and then back on the car asap and back around to the Mapper to finish the AEM instal. So desperate to have the car back now, its been far to long!

Thanks for all the help and input. @ Andy you might want to drop Neil a PM!


----------

